# New Smoker Fuel Discovery - Old pulp pots make good smoker fuel



## PeteM (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks a bit like paper mache. Try asking grocery stores for the cartons they ship fruit in, should be made of the same stuff.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

most beekeepers are on the frugal side. good idea. find the right place and probably unlimited supply.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Wow, I'm amazed that you would share your wisdom with us. I'm even more amazed that this is the first post you've dome without bragging about the amount of swarms you catch!!!  When are you going to pick-up your trees and all the money I made you. Bring some swarms too!


----------

